# The List



## Cayal (Jan 8, 2008)

PS3 games to look for in 2008 - PS3 Fanboy

360 will enjoy the bottom.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2008)

Ooooooh. The second quarter is going to be expensive!! But LBP and MGS4 will be Q3... well, LBP is definitely September/October, and 'm pretty sure MGS is sometime during the back-end of the Summer.

FFXIII has been moved to 2009 now, rather than Q4.

I have to say, it's a very good list. This year is definitely one in which I'll have to get a weekend job and a lot of free time.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

The list of Xbox360 titles schedule for 2008:



			
				ConsoleMonster.com said:
			
		

> February
> NFL Tour (1st)
> *Devil May Cry 4 (8th)*
> Turok (8th)
> ...



Below is a link to the release schedule for the Xbox360 this year.

Xbox360 Releases in 2008

You should note by comparisons of the lists that many of the big title releases, such as Turok, Devil May Cry, and Grand Theft Auto, for the PS3 are not exclusive to the system.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly Army of Two has been canceled.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2008)

Cancelled outright, rather than just delayed?

Well I'll be. I quite liked the look of it... well, the trailers at least. The actual game wasn't that good, according to journalists. You'd have thunk that after spending that much time on it they'd keep going with it and iron all the problems out.


----------



## Overread (Jan 8, 2008)

totally unrelaited to the list -but have any of the ps3 players tried out that new dragon flying game?
it got slated in the reviews for being tricky to control and tough to play (Irony, they will compain like there is no tomorrow if they cannot finish a game for a review, but keep asking for harder, more challenging games)


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2008)

Lair?

I'd have loved to try a demo, but one was never released.  I doubt I'll ever play it, to be honest. Whilst the concept is good, and the game itself looked quite good, it's not up my street.

According to many reviewers, Sixaxis controls are no good for flying dragons... whereas if they're used to fly planes in Warhawk, they're brilliant. There were other flaws too (lock-on system, the slating of which sounded fair, and the fact that the dragon made wide, sweeping turns... what do you expect? It's the size of a lorry!), which could have at least merited a patch, but nothing came.

Hopefully with later released, Factor 5 will address them.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 8, 2008)

McMurphy said:


> The list of Xbox360 titles schedule for 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are some bold?

Which of those are exclusive? 360 doesn't seem to have a big list (at least announced) in the coming year.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Jaire said:


> Why are some bold?
> 
> Which of those are exclusive? 360 doesn't seem to have a big list (at least announced) in the coming year.




The bold are the original poster's doing, sorry.  They signify high profile releases.  By "exclusive," I was referring to PS3 only releases.  Being that some of the more noteworthy games are being released on both the Playstation and the Xbox, it is hard to view them as marks against the 360.  

I hope Sony makes a comeback this year---I adored my PS2.

Sidenote:  how is the Wii's release schedule for 2008 looking?  I am aware of the soon Dragon Quest Swords release and the eventual appearance of Mario Kart Wii, but that is about it off the top of my head.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2008)

Hard to view them as marks to the 360? !

*Killzone 2*
*LittleBigPlanet*
*Metal Gear Solid 4*
*Final Fantasy XIII* (and *Versus XIII *for that matter)

And those are only the exclusives I care about.

*The Getaway*, *Tekken 6*, *fl0wer*, *Heavy Rain*, *GT5 *and *GT5: Prologue*, *Singstar*, and *MLB Live '08 *are all going to be major games

The only things I can see on the 360 list which are sure to be big are *Halo Wars*, *Fable 2*, and possibly *Saints Row 2*.

I admit, I am somewhat biased to the PS3, but I can see it doing better than the 360 this year, maybe even taking the lead in the 'Console Wars' by the end of the year, and the start of the next.

Of course, I'm open to criticism from 360 owners about my thoughts on 360 big hitters for 2008.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 9, 2008)

Sony is going to have a lot of ground to cover to take the lead. Each one of these high profile titles would have to move millions of systems in order to make a huge impact; GT5 and Final Fantasy XIII's release dates are still unconfirmed and I'd be willing to bet we won't see both titles until '09, meaning two of the largest system-selling games won't be affecting sales much this year. Killzone 2, while looking quite impressive, still doesn't have enough clout, compared to other franchises with anticipated sequels. And while there is a lot of buzz building around the game, I think there will be a lot of confused consumers who remember the flop that was the first Killzone and might be unwilling to give the second title the chance it will likely deserve.

I'm a huge Sony fan, and I definitely want to see them do well; but I've also become a Sony skeptic and I can't deny that they've made some mistakes thus far that may hurt them this hardware generation. What I'm hoping is that by next year they'll be in a better position than they are now - I could care less about market leadership, I just want to make sure they're in a better spot so their first party titles don't start to suffer from reduced development budgets (God of War III anyone?).


----------



## Durandal (Jan 9, 2008)

A couple things coming for the 360 that I'm really looking forward to which haven't been mentioned here yet:

Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway -- I'm mostly sick of WWII games, but this series is just so well executed I'm willing to go back to those battles one more time.

Mercenaries 2 -- Just adored the first one; can't wait for more.

Alan Wake -- This thing grabbed my interest from the first teaser trailer, and it's from the developers of Max Payne. Sold.

Splinter Cell: Conviction -- I generally don't like stealth games, but I tolerate the "big three" for one reason or another -- the Thief series for its incredible medieval/steampunk setting; MGS for Kojima's wonderfully silly stories; and Splinter Cell for the best, most polished gameplay in the genre.

Unreal Tournament 3 / Enemy Territory: Quake Wars -- Already out for some folks of course, but for those of us who haven't bought a PS3 and who have weak little computers that won't run it, these releases are very, very much anticipated.

The Club -- Can't wait to see what happens when my favorite racing game developer turns out a shooter.

Too Human -- Yeah, I know. I still can't wait.

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed -- Oh god yes.

And of course, things other folks have mentioned here, like Halo Wars and Fable 2. Oh, and the next Indiana Jones games looks really nice as well.

And yes, quite a few of these are multiplatform, but I think of them in terms of the 360, as that's what I have.  The more multiplatform games the better, I say.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 9, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Saints Row 2*.



Not exclusive.



> Sony is going to have a lot of ground to cover to take the lead.



They are outselling the 360 on a weekly basis all over the world, except NA, and are over taking them on comparable sales. (ie. when the 360 was out at this certain time, the PS3 sold more).

North America is the 360s final hold.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 9, 2008)

Jaire said:


> Not exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to say that I need some citation to that claim because, from what I have heard, the PS3 has faired even worse weather on the European front due to all forms of the system not backwards compatible.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 9, 2008)

It will have to have a blinding year to catch up with the 360.

I fully expect that before the year is out the 360 will have another update and come packaged with either a blu-ray or HD_Dvd drive.

It comes down to games and 99% of the games people want are coming on both systems and with the PS3 yet to prove that it do games better than the 360 (The PS3 ports all suffer from lower framerates atm) people will buy the cheaper one.

Both systems have their faults (I own both), but the PS3 has yet to touch games like Mass Effect, Bioshock etc for quality.

Metal Gear looks great, Little Big Planet doesn't do it for me, FF will not be released until Spring 2009, Killzone 2 is an unknown factor (Killzone 1 had similar hype and it was sh*t)

Had GTA been an exclusive I would say that the PS3 would win in 2008, but at the moment it could go either way.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 9, 2008)

Jaire said:


> Not exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, but in the meantime 360 units are still selling well, which means that Sony is going to have a lot of ground to cover because they're still far behind Microsoft (and Nintendo) and they're competing with progressing sales numbers. In other words, the PS3 could outsell the 360 for an entire year and still not make up the deficit.


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2008)

I think the wii will suffer as christmas heads away. Unless they can pull up thier socks and make some really quality games - rather than just party games, I think the Wii will fall beind


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 9, 2008)

The PS3 has a long way to go. 

However the Wii is kicking ass.









Plus the PS3 and 360 sales are pretty similar so they are not closing the gap (in the USA and Europe anyway)

VG Chartz | Hardware Comparison Charts


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm its doing better than I thought it would - much better; though I will be interested to see the stats in a year - I reckon the Wii won;t keep up this lead - its just too odd a device (unlike the DS which rules the handheld market)


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 9, 2008)

The DS sales are amazing






Even the PSP (Which sucks)


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2008)

the problem sony has is that the DS gets games that are for hand held - the PSP was full of ports of games for too long - thus they were half hearted attempts at making a portable PS2 - which is not what handhelds are about.
I think they are getting the message, but its come too late for the psp

and the films part - cool idea, but like tv on mobil phones - way way to small to be enjoyable - and people don't like having to buy two of the same film -- plus many film groups pulled out because of production costs.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 9, 2008)

As of Jan 3rd the 360 had shipped 17.7 million units.

MS: 17.7 million 360s sold - Xbox 360 News at GameSpot

Nice number for the PS3. I reckon Sony might succeed in getting their 11 million figure by the end of their fiscal year in March.

---

PSP - If you've got a PS3, then later this year (with a firmware update), you'll be able to rip Blu-ray films to your PS3, and transfer them to the PSP. Sony announced it at their CES conference a couple of days ago.


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2008)

interesting idea -though it sounds a might like the rip feature in music - and the film ripping industry is bigger than music (at least its talked about more). They must be putting some serious safguards in for that -- otherwise I can see film producers avoiding blue ray


----------



## Lenny (Jan 9, 2008)

On the contrary - the Blu-ray camp now holds 70% of the market share for high definition film sales. And seeing as Sony is probably the biggest pusher of Blu-ray, as well as a founding member, they can do as they please.  Yeah, they'll probably put some security features in, maybe some more DRM safeguards, but the fact is the feature is available. Methinks it might come around the time the Blu-ray 2.0 profile is released.

And you've got to admit, it's a damn sight better than UMD discs and having to buy the same film twice to be able to watch it on the PSP. With the new 16gb Pro Duo Stick that Sony are releasing, too, it makes the PSP that bit more desirable. Why bother with portable DVD players when you've got something that stores many Blu-ray films, and will play them in good quality?


----------



## Cayal (Jan 9, 2008)

Lenny said:


> As of Jan 3rd the 360 had shipped 17.7 million units.
> 
> MS: 17.7 million 360s sold - Xbox 360 News at GameSpot
> 
> Nice number for the PS3. I reckon Sony might succeed in getting their 11 million figure by the end of their fiscal year in March.



MS SHIPPED 17.7 million, they've sold 16 million.

As for Euro sales, PS3 is dominating so much the 360 is almost non-existant except for England.

N4G.com : Worldwide Chartz for Week Ending Jan 5th, 2008 (Not including Japan yet)

PS3 begins to overtake Xbox360 in sales since launch : TechVat

The Bitbag » 1.2 Million Playstation 3 Units Sold After Black Friday

Japan it is not even close either.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 9, 2008)

The general stats in Japan are about 7:1 (PS3 to 360), and over the Christmas the 360 pulled it back a little to 5:1.

The list on the last page is interesting:



> Total: (Not Including Japan)
> 
> DS: 508,273
> Wii: 335,377
> ...


 
It really is in Europe rather than America that the PS3 is making waves. But I think that's always been the case - outside of Japan, Sony and their platforms have always done best in Europe, I believe.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 9, 2008)

North America is the only place where Sony isn't outselling the 360 (maybe England).


----------



## Lenny (Jan 9, 2008)

VG Chartz | European Weekly Chart

Second chart.

In Germany, Spain and Italy the PS3 has outsold the 360, and in France it's coming close to it.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 10, 2008)

Overread said:


> hmm its doing better than I thought it would - much better; though I will be interested to see the stats in a year - I reckon the Wii won;t keep up this lead - its just too odd a device (unlike the DS which rules the handheld market)



The very reason the DS is doing so well is because of its gimmick. The Wii is doing much the same thing, albeit in a different format. Those party games mentioned earlier are one of the main draws of the platform, and much like the DS's plethora of simplistic titles, the Wii's library compliments the system. Nintendo was trying to achieve penetration in the casual market, and the sales numbers and types of games being released for the Wii are evidence that their goals are being met and that they're trying to deliver the experience they promised. 

For every individual that claims the Wii's only hope for longevity is to release a AAA title on par with Twilight Princess or Mario Galaxy, there are quite a few individuals who are more than happy playing Super Monkey Ball, Wario Ware and Carnival Games.


----------

